# Proposed new regulation for public lands in Ohio



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

(EE) It shall be unlawful to use a portable tree stand on any area owned, administered or controlled by the division of wildlife that does not have attached thereto a durable, waterproof tag, written in English letters, legible at all times, identifying the owner or user by one of the following means: name and mailing address or unique division of wildlife customer identification number, or does not have stamped into or is permanently marked with information written in English letters, legible at all times, identifying the owner or user by one of the following means: name and mailing address, or unique division of wildlife customer identification number. (This appears to be required regardless of whether you are present in the stand or not).


It is also proposed that only 1 antlerless deer may be harvested from public land and that only antlered deer may be harvested from public land after Dec. 2. which is the end of regular gun season.

These are currently only drafts to the regulation and must be approved before becoming law. But they clearly demonstrate that the state thinking and working toward building the numbers of deer on public lands.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

The treestand language seems like that is straight from the trap tag verbage or the ice fishing shanties & tip UPS, no big deal, and Kudos for them trying to do something about the public land deer and at least realizing that they have to treat it differently. Cool!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I am all for this but I wish they would work on getting more public lands.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

CHOPIQ said:


> I am all for this but I wish they would work on getting more public lands.


I agree, and they are.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

How do we keep people from removing or defacing the tags? Or defacing the imprinted or etched information?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

have you ever seen the amount of abandon tree stands they get out of mosquito? its been a few years, but I remember out at mosquito I saw a pile of I bet 20 abandon stands they took down after deer season was over and piled up behind the check in station on north park. I couldn't believe people just left them in the woods. I think it's a GREAT idea they have to be tagged.


----------

